# Old ports Install on Current Freebsd?



## bishop_raven1989 (Mar 17, 2010)

I have a strange problem I have been using freebsd 6.3 for over a year now and have been wanting to upgrade to 8.0 but the only reason that I'm still using 6.3 is because of the ports on that version,and I can't figure out how to upgrade to 8.0 without losing all my favorite ports from 6.3. Like for example I enjoy using the window manager "mlvwm" however its not in 8.0.Thank you to anyone who may be able to help.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 17, 2010)

Err.. There is only ONE ports tree. It's the same tree on 6.x, 7.x, 8.x and 9.x.

The ports tree you have on your system is horribly old and outdated. Mlvwm was removed from the ports tree on 28-10-2007. The reason it was removed is because the project is dead.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 17, 2010)

However: you can keep it running under FreeBSD 8 by using the misc/compat6x port and the COMPAT_FREEBSD6 kernel option (which is in the GENERIC kernel).


----------



## SirDice (Mar 17, 2010)

I would ditch the whole install. Backup your data and start from scratch.

If the OP's ports tree is that old it probably still contains the old monolithic Xorg and a slew of other ancient ports. Updating those will be a nightmare.


----------

